# Wolverine Sharpening jig install?



## ryjonesacct (Dec 9, 2013)

I recently got started turning pens and turning in general, and quickly realized I need to sharpen my chisels. Everywhere I looked it seemed like the Wolverine sharpening jig was the way to go. So I forked over the $90 for the jig, but now I am trying to figure out how to install it with my grinder. Is the wolverine jig system supposed to come with hardware to install the bases? Mine didn't there are some really small screws and some sheet metal pieces that I'm not sure how they fit in. Also it comes with some very basic instructions, but not very in depth. Am I just being stupid and I should just screw it in with whatever I have lying around the shop? I just feel a little ripped off for paying $90 and they don't even give you anything to install it and get you up and running. Also what are the sheet metal parts for? and where do they fit in.  Sorry I hope this is the right forum for this question, I figure someone out there has the jig and knows what to do. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 9, 2013)

ryjonesacct said:


> I recently got started turning pens and turning in general, and quickly realized I need to sharpen my chisels. Everywhere I looked it seemed like the Wolverine sharpening jig was the way to go. So I forked over the $90 for the jig, but now I am trying to figure out how to install it with my grinder. Is the wolverine jig system supposed to come with hardware to install the bases? Mine didn't there are some really small screws and some sheet metal pieces that I'm not sure how they fit in. Also it comes with some very basic instructions, but not very in depth. Am I just being stupid and I should just screw it in with whatever I have lying around the shop? I just feel a little ripped off for paying $90 and they don't even give you anything to install it and get you up and running. Also what are the sheet metal parts for? and where do they fit in. Sorry I hope this is the right forum for this question, I figure someone out there has the jig and knows what to do. Thanks in advance


My Wolverine directly from Oneway www.oneway.ca came with very easy and explicit instruction with respect to installation! You are missing the instructions, it appears!


----------



## gimpy (Dec 9, 2013)

If you only paid $90.00 for it, you didn't get the whole system, you may want to check on what you actually orderd


----------



## ryjonesacct (Dec 9, 2013)

gimpy said:


> If you only paid $90.00 for it, you didn't get the whole system, you may want to check on what you actually orderd



It was two bases with the V arm and the platform here is a link to it on Amazon, but I bought it from my local woodcraft.


Oneway Wolverine Grinding Jig - Amazon.com


----------



## turnin4fun (Dec 9, 2013)

Look online, there are a lot of help articles for installing this kit. I installed mine and had no issues then later ordered all of the rest of the accessories. The sheet metal parts are guides, I just threw mine away.

Good luck, you will love the system, it is easy to install once you look at a few articles online.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 9, 2013)

Here are some instructions from the Rockler site:
http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000109AA.pdf


----------



## jeff (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a little video that might help you out:

[ytmini]31pzViUhJuQ[/ytmini]


----------



## George417 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Good Video*



jeff said:


> Here's a little video that might help you out:
> 
> [ytmini]31pzViUhJuQ[/ytmini]



Very good video, and part 2 is also good


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are great videos!

The only thing I'd add,is marking the old edge with a magic marker before making the first pass,then checking to see if I'm off a bit on the angle.

That's how they do it on the wolvering site.

After watching that,I'd like to get the wheel truing jig they show.I use the diamond one that comes with the grinder,but I'll bet it's not as accurate as the jig.

I have the skew jig,but it's been easier just using the platform.Maybe I should revisit that,and practice some more with the jig?


Steve


----------



## Falcon1220 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just my 2c

Seeing that I do most my pens with a skew, I do not like to use a jig for sharpening. But then I use an oval skews that does not like to stay flat on a flat grinding jig. (used in the video for the scraper)
Good old diamond stone and hand sharpening is used for my skews.

I do like the use of a jig for my gouges.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 9, 2013)

I also use a magic marker to color the edge so I can see if I am getting the whole bevel in contact with the wheel.  Since I sharpen a number of different tools, I use colored sharpies and draw a line across the top of the square tube where it enters the bracket for each tool.  I still may have to tweak it a bit, but I can slide the v-cup to the right length for whichever of my tools I need to sharpen.  I use a different color for each tool, and make a mark on the handle with the same color sharpie.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Dec 10, 2013)

Sharon that's a good idea on using different colors for the different length and beveled tools. Does the sharpie colors show up pretty good with a black background?
Tim.


----------



## ryjonesacct (Dec 10, 2013)

Falcon1220 said:


> Just my 2c
> 
> Seeing that I do most my pens with a skew, I do not like to use a jig for sharpening. But then I use an oval skews that does not like to stay flat on a flat grinding jig. (used in the video for the scraper)
> Good old diamond stone and hand sharpening is used for my skews.
> ...



Falcon1220 would you mind sharing your method for sharpening with a diamond stone? I have tried finding a good description/video for this but haven't found much. To some maybe it is just second nature on how to sharpen etc, but I am pretty new to this stuff and I don't want to ruin my newly purchased tools. I want to do it right the first time. If you know what I mean


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 14, 2013)

Tim'sTurnings said:


> Sharon that's a good idea on using different colors for the different length and beveled tools. Does the sharpie colors show up pretty good with a black background?
> Tim.



Yes, you can see the colors quite well.  My wolverine is more a dark gray than black, and the lines show clearly.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 14, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> Tim'sTurnings said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon that's a good idea on using different colors for the different length and beveled tools. Does the sharpie colors show up pretty good with a black background?
> ...



To join the thread;  I attach a sticky backed ruler to the bar of the Wolverine jig.  When sharpening, write the ruler setting on the shank of the tool.  Just slide the jig in or out to the setting on the ruler and have at it.  Oh;  Stick the ruler to the side opposite the base handle.  You will have to use slightly different settings as the tool steel is removed with repeated sharpenings.


----------

